# looking for 3mb trip



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

im looking to load up a cooler full of white trout and possibly catch some reds, more than happy to pay my way


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

btt


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Brandon, 

It was nice meeting you at the Wed night Christmas party and when I return from my Ms hunt, I would like to offer up a 3mslaughterfor you and your lovely angler girlfriend for a WT fill the box up event....bring as many ice chest as you may and I assure they will be overflowing upon our return to the dock.....oh, one more thing, captains choice will be 1st slot red for the grill..the rest is yours...lol

Will contact you upon my return! 

Merry Christmas brother!!!!! :letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

judging by the mud I saw when I crossed the bay today, coupled with the height of the river in brewton and at McGowin Bridge on hwy 29, along with the report from a friend in Evergreen of 2 more inches that fell last night, I would conclude that it will be a minimum of 2 weeks and more likely 3 weeks before the trout fishing will get back to normal.

So much mud out there right now that the fish need a periscope! LOL


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Just means dem' WT will be extremely hungry by the time I get back....

May have to put glow sticks on the drop rigs but they will find the food/bait I assure...lol

Look for a report in the next week or so....not the weeks as predicted....oke

Jimmy


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

jimmy i cant thank you enough in advance, oh the captains choice is always gona be yours, redfish or not


----------

